# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Excel Charting & Pivots >  >  Pivot calculated field, where one value is average of

## Mr Stern 2

Hi,

I am working on large pivot, and am having one issue.
I have a pivot calculation, where in essence I am calculating the profit.

The data spits out the Cost invoice (bill) value, and the associated Sales invoice on the same row.  
This is fine if there is one cost per invoice.

However, most sales invoices have multiple costs. 
When this occurs the data will display a separate row for each cost, and with it the corresponding sale is listed with the full invoice value for each row.  Due to this I need to use the 'average of' value in the pivot for the Sales value.
This throws off the profit calculated field.  

Any help would be appreciated.

----------


## JeteMc

Five plus days without a response indicates to me that no one understands what you want.
I would suggest uploading a file with a small amount source data that illustrates the separate row for each cost issue and that manually shows what you want as an output so that we can see if we can match that output using Excel functionality.
Hopefully we will be able to come up with a method that you will then be able to transfer to your larger file.
Let us know if you have any questions.

----------

